# Whetstone collection? what do you guys use?



## jgraeff (Jul 11, 2011)

I currently only have a dmt xx coarse, 1k minosharp, and 6k king that i use to sharpen with, however we have a 10k, and some natural stones at work i use on a regular basis.

i have been wanting to get some more stones but im not sure if i need to or which grits i should get.

i have been thinking a 3k, 8-10k natural stone, and the 16k shapton glass stone. 

the reason i want the 16k is also because i use straight razors to shave and it will help refine the edge on those as well 

any opinions on this subject? i have heard to not mix natural with synthetic stones but i dont see how this would make a huge difference considering the stones i have already are so different...?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 11, 2011)

If you want to hone your straights, I'd suggest you look into getting a good quality Belgian Coticule finisher, I've heard they produce incomparably satisfactory shaving edges, though I've yet to use one myself.

Sounds like you have a great progression at your fingertips as it is! The 3k won't provide any benefit other than reducing the time you spend on your 5k, and if that's a problem for you, then you should look for a faster cutting 5k. Sharpening for just yourself, you'll likely never wear down a synthetic 5k. If I were you, I'd put the cash toward a great stropping setting, like Japanese Knife Sharpening's All-U-Need kit, which will be back in stock soon.


----------



## Knifefan (Jul 11, 2011)

I have an all-Chosera set-up 400/1000/3000/10000 plus leather strop. I agree that in your line-up, there is no need for adding a 3K. You may think of adding a 10K. I really love my 10K Chosera, but it definitely has a price tag... Since it's one of the stones that at that grit still cuts quite fast, it's perfect for touching-up edges.


----------



## kalaeb (Jul 11, 2011)

Bester700, suehiro 1200, suehiro rika 5k, gesshin 5k, kit 8k, co balsa strop. I know going from the rika 5 to the gesshin 5 seems funny, but it works like a champ.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Jul 12, 2011)

i got it in my head that im going to be a minimalist about stones and knives. sure i have a wishlist for both but really my impatience will no longer get me in trouble (crosses fingers). i own a beston 500, bester 1200, blue aoto 2k, gesshin 4k, suehiro rika 5k, arashiyama 6k and a kitayama 8k. i use a dmt xxc for flattening and my knives have not seen my CrO2 loaded felt or leather strops in months and months.

out of those i really only use the beston, bester and arashiyama although the gesshin is only a half day old and will become my third stone in my lineup. ive been thinking after using the gesshin that the other two in the soaker series jon has would fit my tastes perfectly. ideally in the next month it will be the gesshin 400, 2k, and 4k. ill leave any double bevels there and take my deba to the arashiyama and my yanagiba to the kitayama. i hope it works out because that gesshin 4k is beastly...a perfect double bevel finishing stone.


----------



## mainaman (Jul 12, 2011)

My main 1k is Chosera, but I also have 1k GS, and Sigma power soft and hard.
After 1k I use naturals, Aizu, Hakka, Nakayama, Atagoyama in that order.

As far as razors most coticules will not give you the finest edge you may be looking for, they leave smooth edge but the sharpness can be better.
For best results you will need a Jnat or Escher right after your 16k GS.


----------



## jgraeff (Jul 12, 2011)

mainaman said:


> My main 1k is Chosera, but I also have 1k GS, and Sigma power soft and hard.
> After 1k I use naturals, Aizu, Hakka, Nakayama, Atagoyama in that order.
> 
> As far as razors most coticules will not give you the finest edge you may be looking for, they leave smooth edge but the sharpness can be better.
> For best results you will need a Jnat or Escher right after your 16k GS.



Thanks for the info but can you point me where these are for sale i looked them up and have found nothing...

the naturals i have been looking at is the Takashima Awasedo from JKI the medium one is only 150 for 8-15k grit range, i figure i could use that after my 6k, and polish on the 16k GS.. should be alright do you think?, and you mention the Jant or Escher where could i find those?


----------



## mainaman (Jul 12, 2011)

jgraeff said:


> Thanks for the info but can you point me where these are for sale i looked them up and have found nothing...
> 
> the naturals i have been looking at is the Takashima Awasedo from JKI the medium one is only 150 for 8-15k grit range, i figure i could use that after my 6k, and polish on the 16k GS.. should be alright do you think?, and you mention the Jant or Escher where could i find those?


 Aizu is very hard to find, but there is alternatives such as Aoto.
the rest I got from Maksim @ http://japanesenaturalstones.blogspot.com/
just send an e-mail and see what he has that wil lwork for you.
the Eschers you can get from e-bay but be ready to spend money, they are very sought after. If you are lucky you might be able to find one at a flea market or estate sale for very cheap.


----------



## jgraeff (Jul 12, 2011)

mainaman said:


> Aizu is very hard to find, but there is alternatives such as Aoto.
> the rest I got from Maksim @ http://japanesenaturalstones.blogspot.com/
> just send an e-mail and see what he has that wil lwork for you.
> the Eschers you can get from e-bay but be ready to spend money, they are very sought after. If you are lucky you might be able to find one at a flea market or estate sale for very cheap.


 
Ok awesome ya il send him an email thanks!


----------

